# chainsaw problem



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Went out cutting today. Made a great find, 3 walnut trees blown down, not bad for cuttin' tops. I was cutting the walnut to 9' lengths and noticed the chain heating up. It was just sharpened so I held it to a piece of wood and revved it a bit and no oil. I opened the oil tank and it was full. I must have gotten saw dust in it, in 25 years of cutting this has never happened before. It's a stihl 460 magnum. I grabbed my Jonsored 2145 and it quit, sawdust in the fuel line. Ironic thing is the saw that did work was a little homelite about 30 years old. Out of the woods early, fixed the jonsored. Does anyone have an idea how to unclog the chain oiler? Gotta get back in.


----------



## Harry5150 (Jan 10, 2011)

Rick C. said:


> Went out cutting today. Made a great find, 3 walnut trees blown down, not bad for cuttin' tops. I was cutting the walnut to 9' lengths and noticed the chain heating up. It was just sharpened so I held it to a piece of wood and revved it a bit and no oil. I opened the oil tank and it was full. I must have gotten saw dust in it, in 25 years of cutting this has never happened before. It's a stihl 460 magnum. I grabbed my Jonsored 2145 and it quit, sawdust in the fuel line. Ironic thing is the saw that did work was a little homelite about 30 years old. Out of the woods early, fixed the jonsored. Does anyone have an idea how to unclog the chain oiler? Gotta get back in.


Take the bar off and take peek to see if the oiler holes on the bar are clogged. If they're ok, with the bar off, run the saw to see if oil is coming out of the oil plate.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*oiler*

Check the oil filter in the tank to make sure it isn't pluged up and clean if needed. Also check the bar to make sure that the oiler ports are clear there as well, as they can get cloged with sawdust too. If everything is good there and still doesn't oil, the pump itself might need looking at. It runs off the clutch with a steel rod the fits in a groove. If that groove get gummed up with material, the rod can't locate the clutch shell and renders the pump useless.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

slabmaster said:


> Check the oil filter in the tank to make sure it isn't pluged up and clean if needed. Also check the bar to make sure that the oiler ports are clear there as well, as they can get cloged with sawdust too. If everything is good there and still doesn't oil, the pump itself might need looking at. It runs off the clutch with a steel rod the fits in a groove. If that groove get gummed up with material, the rod can't locate the clutch shell and renders the pump useless.


All very good points. I could just add one thing, on some saws (don't know how it is on this Stihl model) the oil pump capacity can be adjusted (for different bar lengths) with a screw. Check the manual (if you still have it :yes if your saw have this function. If it has, try opening the screw and see what happens.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks all, I did remove the bar and the steel plate under it, cleaned it up, ran the saw and it worked. I don't have the manual, I traded a canoe for the saw.


----------

